# Seven year anniversary.



## IKE (Apr 1, 2022)

I suppose to make it easier for me to remember my first full day of retirement was April Fools Day 2015 and so far (knock on wood) I've enjoyed being retired and I'm glad I pulled the plug a little early.

Thinking on it retired or not there's really not much more I could ask for.......I've got a good woman that loves me, we've got food in our bellies, a roof over our heads, clothes on our backs, for the most part we're both pretty healthy and we've got a peso or two socked away for a rainy day.


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 1, 2022)

IKE said:


> I suppose to make it easier for me to remember my first full day of retirement was April Fools Day 2015


Mine too, pard!

Found the 2nd life being the absolute best
Doing whatever we want to do, whenever we want to do it......alllllllll the time


----------



## Liberty (Apr 1, 2022)

Yes, think we could have majored in "retirement" in college!


----------



## horseless carriage (Apr 1, 2022)

Am I odd to enjoy work? At 65, when my brother and I sold our business we both called it a day. then for three years I did nothing much but kicked my heels. Talk about bored! My rescue came from a phone call when a former client asked what I was doing. Not a lot I told him. He had an offer that would change the bored aspect, so at 68 I was back in full employment, eight years on, I am still there, loving it. Whenever I'm asked about working so late in life my answer is that of another fellow who said that he would rather wear out than rust out.
Now that's my kind of remark!


----------



## Don M. (Apr 1, 2022)

I left the "rat race" a bit over 20 years ago.  I had a great job, but I wouldn't want to go back to work for twice what I was making....doing what I want, when I want, is so much better than hearing the alarm clock go off every morning.


----------



## dseag2 (Apr 1, 2022)

horseless carriage said:


> Am I odd to enjoy work? At 65, when my brother and I sold our business we both called it a day. then for three years I did nothing much but kicked my heels. Talk about bored! My rescue came from a phone call when a former client asked what I was doing. Not a lot I told him. He had an offer that would change the bored aspect, so at 68 I was back in full employment, eight years on, I am still there, loving it. Whenever I'm asked about working so late in life my answer is that of another fellow who said that he would rather wear out than rust out.
> Now that's my kind of remark!


No, I don't think you are odd at all.  The answer is enjoying what you do every day.  You clearly enjoyed it.

I was under constant stress working 24/7, and a big part of my job was traveling, which is just a big hassle these days.  If someone from my industry called me today and asked me to come to work as a consultant on my terms I would most likely accept the offer.

But they haven't, because my industry (travel) is still in tatters due to Covid and now the Ukraine situation, so I'll just enjoy the freedom to not answer to anyone.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 2, 2022)

CONGRATULATIONS! 
on your Retire-versary. Glad that you are enjoying your freedom.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 3, 2022)




----------



## Knight (Apr 4, 2022)

Good to know you are enjoying retirement, not everyone does. Keeping busy or just being content to watch grass grow, whatever works is key.  A combination of those works best for me going on 27 years retired.  Between exercise, planning & eating great meals, helping neighbors with home repair, doing DIY projects my wife wants. Getting rusty isn't in my DNA.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 5, 2022)

It's nice to see you again.  I remember you!


----------

